# help needed to fix slow startup



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a laptop with an i5 -3230 processor (2.60 GHz), 8GB DDR3 RAM, and 2GB of ATI Sunpro graphics card. I am currently running Windows 8.1 x64 bit on this machine. It has 500GB SATA hard disk. I bought this laptop in 2014


I also have a PC with an i3 processor and 4GB RAM and 500 GB hard disk. It is running Windows 7 x64 Ultimate. It has intel integrated graphics card. 


Strangely my PC starts up faster than my laptop. This is inspite of the fact that my PC has 18 GB free space in C drive while my laptop has 35 GB free space in C drive. Both my PC and laptop have 180 GB partition size of c drive. My PC also has more number of startup items. My laptop startup items are reduced to the bare essentials. 

What should I do to reduce my laptop startup time? I have also enabled the windows fastboot option in my laptop but still the time is more.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please run TFC by following this guide here:

How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) - Tech Support Forum


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run this VBS script so that we can get an exact time for booting --> Desktop.

Download; save to desktop. Close all Windows. Double-click on the VBS Script icon. As I recall, a message will be displayed saying 60 seconds to reboot.

https://www.sysnative.com/apps/jcgriff2/bootspeed.vbs

Upon re-boot at Desktop, a message will be displayed with the total boot-up time. Please post the number.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

jcgriff2 said:


> Run this VBS script so that we can get an exact time for booting --> Desktop.
> 
> Download; save to desktop. Close all Windows. Double-click on the VBS Script icon. As I recall, a message will be displayed saying 60 seconds to reboot.
> 
> ...





Sorry for replying so late. I used the vb script and got this result 220 seconds. However, I havent used your cleaner application but whenever I shut down my pc, I make it a point to run CCleaner application by piriform.


----------

